# Fair lamb not eating grain



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

We are 3 weeks from fair, our wether lamb is probably around 125 lbs. 
He didn't eat any of his grain from this morning. Usually we stay with him while he eats, but not Sunday mornings as we leave for church.

Went out this evening and he didn't eat hardly any of it. Same grain that we've used since the beginning.

He has plenty of clean, fresh water. 

My DS put a handful of hay in the pen, he ate it fine just didn't touch his grain from this morning. 

It's been pretty hot, but he has shelter. 

What do I need to do?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

How much grain does he normally get? You could dose him with a drench of baking soda and water for acidosis. Did he run out of water or hay?


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

He didn't run out of water, and he doesn't have free choice hay as I was told you shouldn't let them have much hay as a show lamb. 

He's getting 3 lbs of grain in the morning and 3 pounds in the evening.

Hmmmm, I have never drenched anything....


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Where is the grain stored? If it has been really hot out, the grain might of gone off.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Is he peeing okay?


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

We have the grain in a little shed with all the other animal stuff. It's been hot, but it's covered.

I will go see if he as drank much, and see if I can notice pee spots.


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

He hasn't drank much either. He is nibbling at the small pieces of hay but seems more out of habit.


----------



## beoircaile (May 2, 2006)

Offer him some free choice baking soda- it might help. 6lbs of grain is a lot even for a market lamb. What's your fair upper weight limit for market lambs? What kind of grain mix? Three weeks to go is a long way if he's having problems now.

If it were our lamb- with this much time to go- I would decrease the grain a bit and increase some grass hay. It sounds like he's got or going into acidosis. That's what happens when ruminants are fed too high a grain ration- it decreases the pH balance of the rumen so it can't work to digest properly. The baking soda will help relieve that a bit.

And if your grain is too high in minerals- he could be getting blocked (urinary calculi).


----------

